

Mayday Pac now taking Bitcoin - skilesare
https://mayday.us/bitcoin/

======
kolev
I believe that (pseudo)anonymous contributions should not be allowed for
political and public interest purposes. In this case, Mayday PAC collects full
PII, but do they validate?

